# Is it a boy or girl? Not good at this lol



## M3rKzZx (Sep 4, 2016)

Is it possible to tell the gender from this photo?


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 4, 2016)

M3rKzZx said:


> Is it possible to tell the gender from this photo?


Looking female.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks! I was told it was a male when I ordered guess not Until barely today I checked after a month and couldn't see the (bibis) @Walter1


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 4, 2016)

A close-up head-on of the vent that shows just under the edges well should clinch it. BBs you'll feel.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 4, 2016)

Do you have any pics or vids that I can see to help me check? @Walter1


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

M3rKzZx said:


> Do you have any pics or vids that I can see to help me check? @Walter1


If you google up sexing tegus, there are some good visuals to show the difference in scalation between the sexes. 

Just below the cloaca, near either side, a male, no matter how young, will have enlarged scales. The female won't. 

Your pic was sort of an upside down one. Couldn't be certain, but looked female. 

I don't remember when, but definitely beginning at a young age, you can feel the male's BBs alongside the base of the tail. These are associated with allowing for the male's hemipenes to evert during mating. 

Keep posted. Let's figure out which you have.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 5, 2016)

Is this picture better? @Walter1


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

M3rKzZx said:


> Is this picture better? @Walter1


Yes. Looks very much to be a male. I wish I could show you on the picture. If you draw a line south from the edge of the cloaca just to before the tail, you'll see a short line of three rows of large scales. That says male.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks! So it is a male after all  actually happier that I don't have to rename him lol and also I have a question do you know if male genes are more dominant then females on tegus? So let's say I have a albino tegu would being a male make it a higher change of them coming out more albinos or gender doesn't matter? @Walter1


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

M3rKzZx said:


> Thanks! So it is a male after all  actually happier that I don't have to rename him lol and also I have a question do you know if male genes are more dominant then females on tegus? So let's say I have a albino tegu would being a male make it a higher change of them coming out more albinos or gender doesn't matter? @Walter1


You're welcome. The gender won't matter.


----------



## ophidia (Sep 5, 2016)

@Walter1 -- do you mean the scales I circled in red in his picture (attached)?


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 5, 2016)

@Walter1 ^ is that what you are talking about? .-.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

M3rKzZx said:


> @Walter1 ^ is that what you are talking about? .-.


Close, but no. Below the red line to the right. Below the right edge of the "smile".


----------



## ophidia (Sep 5, 2016)

How about this one? We'll get it pinpointed yet .


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

ophidia said:


> How about this one? We'll get it pinpointed yet .
> 
> View attachment 11175


YES!!!!!!! Bullseye! Ha!


----------



## ophidia (Sep 5, 2016)

I knew I'd get it! Now I have to flip my "girl" over and take a look. I thought I felt BB's earlier. Should BB's be palpable at 17"?


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks both of you! Really needed this information @ophidia @Walter1


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2016)

ophidia said:


> I knew I'd get it! Now I have to flip my "girl" over and take a look. I thought I felt BB's earlier. Should BB's be palpable at 17"?


I don't know for sure but might be too young for their formation. So, maybe, but don't sweat it if you don't. Feel around the side of the "smile", south to the enlarged scales you just circled. See what happens.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Sep 5, 2016)

I really needed to know the gender of this tegu so I can get a partner for this male!  @Walter1


----------



## Leemonkeyboy (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm trying to figure it out myself for sure. Any help?


----------



## M3rKzZx (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks to be a male  @Leemonkeyboy 


Leemonkeyboy said:


> View attachment 11333 I'm trying to figure it out myself for sure. Any help?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Leemonkeyboy said:


> View attachment 11333 I'm trying to figure it out myself for sure. Any help?


boy.


----------



## Leemonkeyboy (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you guys. I thought it was but wanted more experienced eyes to look. Your help is really appreciated.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Oct 16, 2016)

No problem  @Leemonkeyboy


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Leemonkeyboy said:


> Thank you guys. I thought it was but wanted more experienced eyes to look. Your help is really appreciated.


You're welcome!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry, ophidia's looks like a female, and Leemonkeyboy's is possibly a male, but that might just be optical illusion due to the colour pattern. The three rows of scales don't mean anything in and of themselves.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Oct 17, 2016)

@Roadkill so your saying my red tegu is a female? The one that Ophidia posted on this is my tegu. Now am more confused first I was told female then male now female .-.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry, hadn't followed the thread right to the beginning. Yes, M3rKzZx, yours appears to be a female. When it comes to expertise, some people know what they're talking about, some people think they know what they're talking about, and the challenge is in figuring out which is which. The thing people are looking for are a small group of scales roughly to either side of the cloaca, just slightly distal to the side margins. In males, on the inside of the skin, this is where they hemipenal retractor muscles attach to the integument and with age, as things begin to function and develop, the scales on the outside get thicker and become easily discernable to the touch, hence people call them beads, bumps, beebees, etc. However, even before this takes place, this point can be discerned because the scales at this attachment point are different between the males and females. Females will have nothing that noticeable, the scale rows appear normal and uninterrupted. In males, at this attachment point, the scalation is different, there is a small cluster of scales that look a little out of place, almost a circle or ring of scales. There is a post somewhere on this forum where someone once posted some excellent photos demonstrating this, I think it was dpjm, however forum search engines being what they are, it may not be the easiest to find.


----------



## M3rKzZx (Oct 17, 2016)

I had bought a female for "hi m" barely three weeks ago my hopes were high of it actually being a male and from the replies leading to being a boy made it bigger now am going be in a hunt for a male but thanks I'll keep in search to find out more before making any more moves lol @Roadkill


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Sorry, hadn't followed the thread right to the beginning. Yes, M3rKzZx, yours appears to be a female. When it comes to expertise, some people know what they're talking about, some people think they know what they're talking about, and the challenge is in figuring out which is which. The thing people are looking for are a small group of scales roughly to either side of the cloaca, just slightly distal to the side margins. In males, on the inside of the skin, this is where they hemipenal retractor muscles attach to the integument and with age, as things begin to function and develop, the scales on the outside get thicker and become easily discernable to the touch, hence people call them beads, bumps, beebees, etc. However, even before this takes place, this point can be discerned because the scales at this attachment point are different between the males and females. Females will have nothing that noticeable, the scale rows appear normal and uninterrupted. In males, at this attachment point, the scalation is different, there is a small cluster of scales that look a little out of place, almost a circle or ring of scales. There is a post somewhere on this forum where someone once posted some excellent photos demonstrating this, I think it was dpjm, however forum search engines being what they are, it may not be the easiest to find.


Roadkill- Post 14 has a circle drawn around what appear to me to be the enlarged scales associated with the retractor muscles. You're thinking that those are not?


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 17, 2016)

Not from what I see, no. However, I will also say that my experience with _Salvator rufescens_ is quite limited compared to some of the other species, and it is possible that in _S.rufescens_ we don't observe the same modification of the scales that we do in _S.merianae. _I think I see what you're looking at, and there is a very subtle hint of something there, and you are correct that this is the region it would be. I don't think in this case this is a male.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Interesting.


----------

